# Amazon Prime agreement with Disney-ABC that adds 800 popular titles from ABC Studios, The Disney Cha



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/104-4398649-5617507
Dear Customers,

Our Prime Instant Video team is on a roll. Today, we're announcing an agreement with Disney-ABC that adds 800 popular titles from ABC Studios, The Disney Channel, ABC Family, and Marvel. These new titles will bring the total to almost 13,000 TV shows and movies â€” all available for unlimited instant streaming.

The popular series Lost and Greyâ€™s Anatomy will be ready for streaming tomorrow. Then, weâ€™ll add other favorites including Felicity, The Disney Channelâ€™s Phineas & Ferb, Marvelâ€™s X-Men Evolution, and ABC Family shows like Greek and episodes from the most current season of The Secret Life of the American Teenager.

Disney-ABC joins recently announced deals with FOX, CBS, NBC-Universal, and PBS â€” just to name a few. Weâ€™ve added shows like Arrested Development, Firefly, The X-Files, every series of Star Trek, and Prison Break. You can watch on over 300 different devices, including our new Kindle Fire. Instant video streaming is a new benefit of Amazon Prime and is brought to you at no additional cost â€” Prime membership remains $79 a year.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

They just keep growing and growing. It is a good time to be a Amazon Prime member.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> They just keep growing and growing. It is a good time to be a Amazon Prime member.


Yeah, I love being a prime member. And will sign up again once my year is up


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

+1


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I just really wish that Amazon would have an iPad app so I could get more out of my prime membership.

AG


----------



## Beasley (May 29, 2011)

HarpoonIPA said:


> http://www.amazon.co...4398649-5617507
> Dear Customers,
> 
> Our Prime Instant Video team is on a roll. Today, we're announcing an agreement with Disney-ABC that adds 800 popular titles from ABC Studios, The Disney Channel, ABC Family, and Marvel. These new titles will bring the total to almost 13,000 TV shows and movies â€" all available for unlimited instant streaming.
> ...


I purchased an Amazon Prime membership, last year, mainly because of the free shipping benefit, but since buying a new Vizio 3D TV with VIA Internet apps., I'm doubly glad that I did. The supply of free movies and programs is almost endless and it looks like Amazon will be adding more with future agreements with other studios.

Kudos to Amazon!!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

BLingley said:


> I purchased an Amazon Prime membership, last year, mainly because of the free shipping benefit, but since buying a new Vizio 3D TV with VIA Internet apps., I'm doubly glad that I did. The supply of free movies and programs is almost endless and it looks like Amazon will be adding more with future agreements with other studios.
> 
> Kudos to Amazon!!


How do you like you're Vizio with the Internet Apps?


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

BLingley said:


> The supply of free movies and programs is almost endless and it looks like Amazon will be adding more with future agreements with other studios.


But how long will they keep it 'free'? The more content they add, the more likely it will be that the content providers will demand higher fees. Sooner or later, they'll have to raise the price or drop content.


----------

